# Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?



## Artas (27. Juli 2009)

*Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Wie Laut ist euer PC und stört euch seine Lautstärke?
Hardware und ob passiv, mit Luft oder Wasser gekühlt wird soll natürlich auch angegeben werden.


----------



## TheReal1604 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Amd Athlon 6000+
MSI K9N SLI
HD4850 von XFX
4gb Ram von GEIL Black dragon Series

Lukü, Großglockner auf der CPU

Im Idle ist er schön leise, stört mich also nicht .. 
Beim Gamen und unter Load, gehts noch, aber doch hörbar, stört mich allerdings auch recht wenig da ich beim Daddeln sowieso mein Headset auf hab. 

Lg,

Real


----------



## Deadhunter (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

hey. 

also ist schon laut. ohne headset spielen oder musik hören ist schon "störend" also es geht aber nicht optimal. mit headset ist es angenehm. leichtes surren im hintergrund  

mfg Deadhunter


EDIT: mit Luft gekühlt


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Jep mein Rechner ist mir zu laut.
Er stört zwar nicht aber er könnte leiser sein.

Q9550 @ Noctua NHU12P @ Scythe Ultra Kaze <-- Den brauch ich weil die CPU sonst so heiß wird.
Zotac GTX285 AMP!


----------



## Marguth (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Lukü: 6 ventis laufen drinne
2 gehäuse 2 graka 1 cpu 1 nt
aber eigentlich ziemlich leise... aber auch nur weil ich alles bearbeitet habe (nt/cpu lüfter gewechselt und graka lüfter gesenkt....)


----------



## ph1driver (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Was soll dieser Thread bringen? Die Lautstärke wird eh von jedem anders wahr genommen.

Und ein Schallpegel-Messgerät werden die wenigsten hier haben.


----------



## Artas (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mein PC ist mir noch einbisschen zu laut im idle, aber unter load wird er zwar noch lauter aber das ist für dann nicht mehr wahrnehmbar weil ich sehr laut zocke.
Natürlich wird mit Luft gekühlt!
Meine Hardware könnt ihr in meinem Tagebuch anschauen.
(
)
(
)
(
v


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

SYS SIEHE SIG ; alle lüfter @ 5v oder per Asus-steurung gedrosselt....

ist im moment (2d) bei offenem fenster nicht hörbar!!!

Und ich wohne einem ruhigen viertel, muss man ja dazu sagen^^

Cpu @  ARCTIC COOLING - (AMD 64) FREEZER 64 P AM2

In 3d drehen die lüfter allerdings auf, allerdings kann mans nicht als laut bezeichnen..

lasse den PC  nachts an habe mich ans geräusch eh gewöhnt, sodass mir irgentwie was fehlt wenn er aus ist  (*gehirnmakke hab*)


Nächsten Monat kommt nen neuer Tower sowie nen besserer Kühler für die CPU, sys wird also noch weitgehent optimiert, was das oc sowie lautstärke betrifft!!

Ansonsten, ist das lautestes in 2d die festplatte sowie das dvd-laufwer/brenner


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Siehe Sig @ Sysprofil,

Wenn grad die Aquastream die 3 Radiatorkühler hochfährt weils im raum an die 40° sind wirds etwas lauter sonst isses hier sehr leise


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



DrSin schrieb:


> Siehe Sig @ Sysprofil,
> 
> Wenn grad die Aquastream die 3 Radiatorkühler hochfährt weils im raum an die 40° sind wirds etwas lauter sonst isses hier sehr leise




schwitzt du nicht? dein zimmer hat fieber nur mal so nebenbei^^

naja ich wohne auch unterm dach^^

und ist euch mal aufgefallen (auch wenns nicht zum thema passt) dass bei geschlossener tür+fenster, ein pc ein Zimmer so richtig aufheißen kann^^ selbst in 2d^^


----------



## kalgani (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

game rechner - wakü
zu laut (für wakü!), liegt aber nur an einem Lüfter (revoltec darkgrey)

htpc - lukü
zu laut, platte und NT

Rechner von Frau - lukü
ok, könnte aber noch etwas leiser sein.

server - lukü
nach NT-Mod erträglich, könnte aber noch nen tick leiser sein.


----------



## ph1driver (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



Artas schrieb:


> Mein PC ist mir noch einbisschen zu laut im idle, aber unter load wird er zwar noch lauter aber das ist für dann nicht mehr wahrnehmbar weil ich sehr laut zocke.
> Natürlich wird mit Luft gekühlt!
> Meine Hardware könnt ihr in meinem Tagebuch anschauen.
> (
> ...



Also ist es dir egal wie laut dein Rechner ist.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



kalgani schrieb:


> game rechner - wakü
> zu laut (für wakü!), liegt aber nur an einem Lüfter (revoltec darkgrey)





den habe ich auch als 120mm fan variante, @5v ist er aber net zu hören...

bzw. ist ans nt angeschlossen, kp mit wieviel v der betrieben wird


kannsten ja mal drosseln, sofern das temperaturmäßig klappt


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> schwitzt du nicht? dein zimmer hat fieber nur mal so nebenbei^^
> 
> naja ich wohne auch unterm dach^^
> 
> und ist euch mal aufgefallen (auch wenns nicht zum thema passt) dass bei geschlossener tür+fenster, ein pc ein Zimmer so richtig aufheißen kann^^ selbst in 2d^^




Heut Mittag, Zimmer @ 29° PC an, Tür zu, Fenster 10cm offen, eine Stunde später 36°. Jetzt grad sinds 39 und darum gehe ich nun 2 Etagen teifer und kipp mir nen kaltens Bier rein  - sorry fürs OT


----------



## Xylezz (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

PC siehe Sig, alles mit XLF Lüftern, angenehm leise  

Nachdem meine HD2900 Pro auch nen andern Lüfter bekommen hat echt angenehm, dazu das neue Cougar Netzteil 

Kann nicht klagen, Lüfter laufen meistens so mit 1200 RPM beim zocken, im Idle 500-600, aber auch dann nur ein angenehmes Geräusch das eh vom Sound übertüncht wird 

MfG Xy


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Moin,

Im idle fast nicht zu hören...
Unter Last hört man dann leicht die Graka @ Standardkühler heraus, aber ist alles noch akzeptabel....
Die CPU wird von einem Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284 gekühlt...

Mein System sieht Sig...


----------



## Artas (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Also ist es dir egal wie laut dein Rechner ist.


 
Halt nur beim Zocken. 
Beim Sürfen ist halt nur mein Nt und meine Graka zu laut ,die Lüfter meiner GTX 260 laufen normal auf 40%, ich drehe sie aber auf 30% runter und zack ist mein PC leiser.
  Jetzt muss nur noch ein neues Be-quiet her und dann habe ich endlich ruhe im PC. 
Meine Gehäuselüfter laufen auch alle im idle auf 5 volt mit externe Lüftersteuerung und beim zocken auf 12 volt.


----------



## ph1driver (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Bei mir laufen sie selbst beim Zocken und 28°C Zimmertemperatur auf 5V.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen sie selbst beim Zocken und 28°C Zimmertemperatur auf 5V.





wie aussage kräftig!!!


behalt mal lieber die temps im auge, naja 28°C zimmer temp habe ich wenn ich glück habe abends ab 10wieder.....im mom zeigst termometer ~35grad an


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

AMD Phenom I X4 9950 Be mit 140W - Scythe Mugen mit Xilence 120mm red LED-Lüfter
2 GB DDR 2 800 MHz OCZ
GF 8800 GTS 512 - Standartluftkühler
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi
KillerNIC M1
Corsair HX1000W
Cooler Master HAF 932

Dank meines gehäuses und Undervolting des Prozessors ist dieser so ca. 33° beim spielen warm, Zimmertemperatur ca. 24°. Abends is durchzug bei mir, habe dadaurch immer schnupfen aber ich tue alles für kühle temps, damits meinem PC gut geht 

Die Lautstärke stört mich nicht im geringsten. Ich sehe es so:
Wenn du deinen PC gut hören kannst weißt du, dass er noch arbeitet.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke stört mich nicht im geringsten. Ich sehe es so:
> Wenn du deinen PC gut hören kannst weißt du, dass er noch arbeitet.





das denke ich bei meiner hd4870 auch immer, wenn sie sich selber ab und mal mal schenll auf 80% hochdreht für 1-3sec....

naja manchmal nervt es schon...aber ist ja in gewisser weiße nen gutes zeichen dass die steuerung sowie graka funzt und lebt^^


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

net wirklich seitdem die graka weg is is es leise nur noch die hdd is zu hören aber auch die wird wohl bald kalt gestellt.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

nein, meiner ist kaum zu hören, 
hab aber auch einiges gemacht das er so leise ist.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



ole88 schrieb:


> net wirklich seitdem die graka weg is is es leise nur noch die hdd is zu hören aber auch die wird wohl bald kalt gestellt.



jaja, ihr werdet noch beste freunde du und deine graka​



Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> nein, meiner ist kaum zu hören,
> hab aber auch einiges gemacht das er so leise ist.


 



was denn so?


----------



## Fransen (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Jaaa, zu laut.

Trotz WaKü brummt der PC wie ein Triebwerk...schuld ist die defekte Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils.


----------



## guna7 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



DrSin schrieb:


> Heut Mittag, Zimmer @ 29° PC an, Tür zu, Fenster 10cm offen, eine Stunde später 36°. Jetzt grad sinds 39 und darum gehe ich nun 2 Etagen teifer und kipp mir nen kaltens Bier rein  - sorry fürs OT


Wohnst du in einer Sauna? 

Was hast du denn für Komponenten, wenn die das Zimmer so stark aufheizen? 

Ich für meinen Teil achte immer schon beim Kauf auf leise Hardware, nichts nervt mich mehr als ein lauter PC.


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



guna7 schrieb:


> Wohnst du in einer Sauna?
> 
> Was hast du denn für Komponenten, wenn die das Zimmer so stark aufheizen?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil achte immer schon beim Kauf auf leise Hardware, nichts nervt mich mehr als ein lauter PC.



Siehe Signatur...

Hab die Sonne aber auch die ganze Zeit aufm (schwarzen) Dach. Wenns dann draußen so gegen 30grad geht hab ich min. 10 grad mehr. 
Und nebenbei, PC ist lautlos solang die 3 Kühler vom Radi nicht laufen, und wenn die angehen sind se nicht sehr laut


----------



## guna7 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Im Winter ist es aber bei dir schön mollig warm, oder?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

also ich finde die lautstärke meines pcs akzeptabel
phenom 2 940 @ 3,2GHz @ 1,28v Boxed
Palit gtx260
samsung f1 640gb
2gehäuselüfter
bequiet darkpower pro
also im idle dreht die graka mit 40% prozent, das könnten schon vllt 30% sein dann wär die au immer no net zu heiß
eigtl stört mich da nix groß
nur die hdd kommt mir iwie lauter als meine alte vor 
die rattert iwie so  kommt mir nur immer komisch vor..


----------



## hyperionical (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Lautstärke?

Idle - absolut lautlos da keine Lüfter laufen

Last - aus 1m Entfernung (PC-Stuhl-Abstand) nahezu unhörbar (nur weil man sich konzentriert) da Lüfter @ 7V (YL 800 U/min.)

Mein Wasser-Kühlungssystem:

Aquastream XT Ultra
Mora 2 Pro (samt Shoud und 9 YL)
HK 3.0
8800ULTRA +GT @ Watercool Complete Kühlern
NB-Kühler Bei EK

Und selbst als ich noch auf Luft war hab ich es vertretbar realisiert, es muss nach meinem Geschmack nicht absolut silent (bei Lukü) aber auch keine Turbine sein.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> jaja, ihr werdet noch beste freunde du und deine graka​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst bei mir im sys prfofle schauen,

auf jedenfall nur leise lüfter gewählt, diese noch gedrosselt, und den tower gedämmt. 

Geht bestimmt noch leiser, aber mir reicht das dicke aus bei noch guter Kühlung.

Grüße


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mein Rechner is trotz Wakü noch einen Ticken zu laut dank der Laing DDC-1T, dieses hochfrequente Surren nervt manchmal.
Verbaut hab ich:
CPU:Core2 Duo E8600 @4,0 GHz @1,215 Volt
Ram: Corsair XMS Dominator 4GB PC 8500
GPU: Geforce GTX 280
MB Maximus II Formula
HDDs: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F1 750 GB
NT: Bequiet! Dark Power Pro 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin TJ10 mit 4x Multiframe M12-S2 @ 500 upm
Wasserkühlung:
Heatkiller 3.0 LT
EK-F 280 GTX 
Mips Fusion Block MIIF POM
Mora 2 Pro @ 6x Multiframe M12-S2 @500 upm
Liang DDC1-T mit EK X-TOP V2
Magiccool 150mm AGB
2x CPC Kuplungen, 16/10 Schlauch, Perfect Seal Tüllen.


----------



## AMD_Killer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Hardware siehe Signatur.
Lautstärke mit neuen Grafikkartenkühler rapiede abgenommen.
jetzt kaum hörbar.
Würde trotzdem lieber Wakü haben^^


----------



## fuxx (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mein Pc ist angenehm leise.

Im meinem Rechner werkelt ein AMD Phenom 9650, gekühlt wird er vom Scythe Shuriken Rev. B. Meine ATI 3650 Grafikkarte wird passiv gekühlt - die Hauptplatine natürlich auch. Die Festplatte von Samsung, HD502HI läuft mit 5.400U/min und ist auch bei (Festplatten)Zugriffen sehr leise. Habe das Antec Three Hundred Gehäuse, die zwei mitgelieferten lauten Gehäusenlüfter lasse ich über die integrierte Lüftersteuerung des be-quiet Netzteils laufen.


----------



## chris070 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Meine Pumpe und Radiator sind im Keller. Im Gehäuse sind 2 120mm Lüfter die mit 550 Umdrehungen drehen. Meine HDD hat ein Patter und entkoppelt. Ich hör meinen Rechner nicht


----------



## tobi757 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mein PC ist angenehm leise  

CPU wird mit einem Zalman CNPS 9700 LED auf 1000RPM gekühlt, GraKa von einem Accelero Twin Turbo auf 40%. Auch wenn ich im Gehäuse 9 Lüfter habe, sind diese schön leise, dank meiner Zalman MFC-2 

Die Hardware findet ihr in meiner Signatur ...


----------



## BlackSHeeP (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mein Pc ist z.Z. Luftgekühlt und mir aufjedenfall zu laut!
Anfang nächsten Jahres wird allerdings ein neuer Zusammengebaut der Wassergekühlt und leise wird.


----------



## Floro (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mein PC wurde schon etwas auf Silent mit Lukü  optimiert , aber weil ich jetzt noch übertakten und die Stille genießen möchte leg ich mir bald eine Wakü zu .


----------



## eVoX (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Finde mein sehr angenehm, so leise hatte ich den schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mir ist meiner gerade so an der Grenze mit GTX 285 Dualfan  scythe sflex und CM HAF
alles LukÜ


----------



## KempA (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

mein rechner ist zwar nich laut, aber auch wenn wäre es mir total egal


----------



## Astaroth (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Da mein rechner Momentan noch mit dem Boxed Kühler und mit den 3 Lian-Li Lüftern läuft die beim Lancool K7 dabei waren ist er mir schon zu laut.
Aber da wird jetzt bald abhilfe geschaffen, ein Scythe Mugen wartet schon auf den Einbau und die Lian-Li Lüfter werden mithilfe einer Lüftersteurung gedrosselt.
Die Palit GTX260 ist aber recht leise, zumindest wenn man sie nicht mit Furmark oder ähnlichen Spielerein quält.


----------



## Artas (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Ich finde meine Gtx260 von palit zu laut im idle und unter furmark wird sie bei mir auch nicht lauter. Wenn sie sich automatisch von 100% auf 25% runterregeln würde dann wäre sie für mich perfect, aber ich muss sie leider wie schon gesagt von 40% auf 30% runterregeln bis sie für mich leise genug ist


----------



## Amlug_celebren (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist euer PC für euch zu laut?*

Mein PC ist noch nicht das was ich leise nenne, aber dennoch alles andere als laut, und ich kann dabei auch relativ problemlos schlafen...
Bei schwachen Hintergrundgeräuschen wird er schon schnell unhörbar, bei offenem Fenster Nachts ist er aber noch nen Tick zu laut, dannach kommt die 1,5km entfernte Autobahn, als zweitleisestes Hintergrundgeräusch.
Zufrieden bin ich großteils, ein bisschen besser geht es aber noch!!!

Das Netzteil, OCZ Stealth Xtreme 600Watt ist der wahrscheinlich lauteste Teil meines PCs, dannach kommt die GTX285 im Referenzdesign.

Dank der Lüftersteurung lässt sich der PC zwischen gut gekühlt und laut oder ausreichend gekühlt und leise regulieren.
Entweder zum zocken oder zum Musik/Surfen/Video schauen...

Wakü:

240 slim Radiator + 2x 120x38mm Silenx @ 500rpm
360 xtreme Radiator + 2x 120x38mm Silenx @ 500rpm + 3x Xilence Redwing inderekt @ 12V
die 4x SilenX hängen an der Zalman ZM-MFC1+
EK Supreme Acetal
Laing DDC1-T+ (Bitumenbox mit Heißkleber im Kase befästigt (unhörbar))
XSPC Single Bay AGB
11/8 Tygon und PVC schlauch.


Dazu eben noch das Netzteil und die GTX285+Referenzdesign.


----------

